# Linear Power DPS350 with mods



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Amplifier | eBay


Not my auction but I just bought from the seller so can recommend him.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

whats an overclock in a amp? lol


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

He's never going to sell it. He over paid, I found one (same color and model) at a local pawn Christmas day (four yeats ago) for 50.00 out the door. 


These amps have multiple layer boards, and was told by Ray that he doesn't mod them (at least no the BurrBrown op amp mod). Wonder what was done to it, lol.


If he wants to sell it he better start asking 300.00 OBO and it will sell, but 525.00 for a 350watt LinearPower, ummmm no thanks. Kinda like the guy that wanted 550.00 for a pair of his 100watt LP's, lol.... get real guys.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree the buy it now price is high but it's in great condition, modified and the DPS models have the best THD and S/N ratings of all LP amps so they're worth a bit extra IMHO.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> He's never going to sell it. He over paid, I found one (same color and model) at a local pawn Christmas day (four yeats ago) for 50.00 out the door.
> 
> 
> These amps have multiple layer boards, and was told by Ray that he doesn't mod them (at least no the BurrBrown op amp mod). Wonder what was done to it, lol.


Are you sure about that? Both my LP150 and DPS500 were modded. At least they had the transformer rewind and larger power supply caps in them. 

I had a buyer in Japan pay $700 plus shipping for the modded DPS500 and I think I sold the modded LP150 for $500. The spreadsheet is somewhere on my NAS but I don't feel like digging for it.:laugh:


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Linear Power, Inc. - Amplifier Modifications


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

I wanna raise this question again. What is an "overclocking" mod? Does anyone know?


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

I assume he's referring to the additional watts of output gained from the TIPS mod.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe a Rolex inside?


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Ha. Yea. Next thing you know tru will be putting out an amp with the Rolex visible from the outside.


----------

